# Myspace Links in User Profiles



## Chris (Jul 2, 2006)

I've added the Myspace URL field to your user profile. 

User CP -> Edit Profile -> Bottom Field

Anyone with this field filled out will have this icon




below their reputation by the eRep icon in the postbit when they post. You can click that to visit their myspace page, which will load in a new window.

While you're add it, add yourself to the myspace.com sticky in Off-Topic as well!


----------



## bostjan (Jul 2, 2006)

Good idea! I love this site!


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Jul 3, 2006)

done... and... done!


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Vince (Jul 3, 2006)

nice 

Can you also set it to pre-notify us if their myspace page is so loaded with videos, music, animated gifs, & pictures that it crashes your computer?


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)

You are hereby notified that you need a new fucking computer.


----------



## Vince (Jul 3, 2006)

heheh, actually, pages like that usually just crash IE. Firefox is fine.

and the AMD64 I own is what I'll be using for at least the next two years


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)

Use Maxthon. I never crash. Or rebuild your OS. You have some kind of screwy codec installed if your browser's crashing like that.


----------



## Vince (Jul 5, 2006)

just a quick note, I noticed that if you just put www.myspace.com/yourpage in the field, it'll default http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/www.myspace.com/yourpage

so I guess you've gotta make sure you have the http:// in there.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2006)

Done.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 5, 2006)

can i put my blog in there? it's not on myspace


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> just a quick note, I noticed that if you just put www.myspace.com/yourpage in the field, it'll default http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/www.myspace.com/yourpage
> 
> so I guess you've gotta make sure you have the http:// in there.



I'll look into that.


----------

